# staghorn algae.



## plantnoob (Mar 17, 2013)

Ive been searching all over to try and find out what exactly cases this algae to grow outta control. 
Currently, my 55 high with high light. 150 watt hqi. (Pictres to follow) 
The tank just recently became nfested with the stuff. Im wondering: the best way to kill it. Ive been reading
Of lots of ways to kill it from hydrogen peroxcide, watered down bleach to using a product called excell liquid carbon"
but out of all this no one has been able to pin point exactly what casues this to grow in the first place.


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

How long is your light cycle? Are you using pressurized co2?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

First thing is to take an honest look at your biofilter. The biofilter doesn't just convert Ammonia to Nitrate. It does a million other things we never discuss.

Second thing is to make sure your organics are as little as possible. Only thing you can do about it if your filter is large enough and has proper flow through it (10% of the tank volume and 6-10 times the tank volume) is to do water changes. 30% every other day is good because you do not want to disturb the biofilter with more frequent water changes.

Feed the fish less.

Also remember that if you maintain N>1 and P>0.1 (follow EI or PPS) that is what you gonna get - algae of all kinds at some point.


----------

